
Mike Moritz regrets: He never patched things up with Steve Jobs - terpua
http://venturebeat.com/2010/04/06/mike-moritz-return-to-the-little-kingdom-steve-jobs-apple/
======
jongraehl
What a bunch of Brangelina.

